# Molly



## Offspring2099 (Nov 8, 2007)

Itâs been four months now. I still miss you so much little one. I miss your bunny thumps, your bunny bites, the way you greeted me every morning and every time after work. I miss the way you âdancedâ when you were happy. I especially miss how you always craved for attention. 

Youâre forever and always in my heart. I will never forget you my friend.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 9, 2007)

What a beautiful bunny. I remember reading about how you lost her and sitting down and crying...it was so tragic.

I am sure she was spoiled rotten and knew it.

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Peg


----------



## Haley (Nov 9, 2007)

Molly was so beautiful. Her death was so sudden and so devastating. I too sat down and cried when Ifound outshe had passed.

After everything you went through with Penny, all that pain and heartache, its just not right that you should lose Molly so suddenly, and on the tails of Penny's recovery.

But you loved her so much and so deeply- that was always obvious. She was so lucky to have such a wonderful Daddy who did everything he could for her. 

Rest in peace, sweet Molly. I hope youre somewhere watching over your Daddy and Penny. 

We miss you little one.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 9, 2007)

I didn't know this bun... but still...

:sad:

I'm sorry.


----------

